# Birthday cakes



## Sheffield2013 (Jan 17, 2013)

Hi guys, 

It's both my kids birthdays in the next few weeks and wondered about cakes for them??
Does anybody know where you an get them from??

Thanks xx


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Most bakers, cafe/bakers, supermarkets sell them, many will have books to order from but don't expect the range you can get in UK

If you give an area then members local to you might know of somewhere


----------



## Sheffield2013 (Jan 17, 2013)

Oh right ok that's easier than I thought. Iv never seen any
But I suppose Iv not been looking for them.
Ill get down to the local Jumbo store x


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

If you are anywhere near Caldas I know of a fantastic bakers that make them.


----------

